# Magga dan



## keith griffin (Jan 21, 2017)

Does anyone have any deck detail photos, I am building a scale working model at 1/48 and am finding it hard to get detailed information on deck detail.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

keith griffin said:


> Does anyone have any deck detail photos, I am building a scale working model at 1/48 and am finding it hard to get detailed information on deck detail.


G'day, Keith. I remember being on her briefly many years ago in NZ I would have loved to have sailed on her.

I think you'll find much of what you need, here:

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=....69i57j0l5.31881j1j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

keith griffin said:


> Does anyone have any deck detail photos, I am building a scale working model at 1/48 and am finding it hard to get detailed information on deck detail.


Hi again, Keith. I note you've been on site again since my reply. Were you able to find it of use?

Taff


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Keith. I don't know if this will help but many years ago Model Boats magazine did an in depth article on her complete with pictures. It may be that they can supply a back copy. Good luck.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

jg grant said:


> Hi Keith. I don't know if this will help but many years ago Model Boats magazine did an in depth article on her complete with pictures. It may be that they can supply a back copy. Good luck.


Hi Ronnie, don't you find it astounding and frustrating, as I do, that when members spend the time to respond to queries from new posters, that even when they visit the site daily, they rudely fail to acknowledge any attempt to provide assistance to them? Takes all kinds, eh?

Taff


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes I do and it's happened three times in the recent past when two guys did a one off post each about fishing boats from my old stamping grounds on the Forth. This behaviour calls for a pint of aversion therapy!


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

jg grant said:


> Yes I do and it's happened three times in the recent past when two guys did a one off post each about fishing boats from my old stamping grounds on the Forth. This behaviour calls for a pint of aversion therapy!


As Rob Brydon would say, "(Thumb) GOOD ANSWER!!"

Taff


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Apologies to Keith somewhere in NZ. He did respond but it must be out there somewhere as I never got it. He does have the issues of Model Boats I mentioned dealing with the Magga Dan. He tells me they are in the 1957 issues. I didn't realise it was that far back and that I even remembered it at all. Good luck!


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

jg grant said:


> Apologies to Keith somewhere in NZ. He did respond but it must be out there somewhere as I never got it. He does have the issues of Model Boats I mentioned dealing with the Magga Dan. He tells me they are in the 1957 issues. I didn't realise it was that far back and that I even remembered it at all. Good luck!


He must have sent you a PM, Ronnie, but how do you know he responded if you didn't get it? Stick to Guinness, mate, it's brain fodder!(Pint)
I don't think I'll waste time any more responding to new member queries.

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## fbg (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is the nr of Model Boats with Magga Dan !

http://www.modelboats.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=112942


----------



## julsteen (Nov 18, 2016)

*Pictures of Magga Dan*

Do a Google search for "pictures of Magga Dan". 

There is even a deck layout drawing here: 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...aw0T0Y6rPCyNQekBA3lHD9I3&ust=1528532209308497


----------



## keith griffin (Jan 21, 2017)

Many thanks I am slowly getting more and more information.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

keith griffin said:


> Many thanks I am slowly getting more and more information.


Keith, thanks for your emailed explanation. I withdraw unreservedly my earlier comments and hope you enjoy your time on this great site. 

Cheers mate, (Thumb)

Taff


----------



## julsteen (Nov 18, 2016)

Here is a link to the Australian Government's site for Magga Dan:
http://www.antarctica.gov.au/about-...ortation/shipping/lauritzen/magga-dan-1959-61


----------



## Zl2axh (Oct 2, 2016)

*Jagga Dan movie*

Apropos of nothing much. I recollect an ancient movie (1953’ish) featuring the Magga Dan. Starred, I think, Allan Lad and Stanley Baker.


----------



## keith griffin (Jan 21, 2017)

many thanks. Keith.


----------



## IDH (Nov 28, 2006)

The film you're looking for I think is "Hell below zero 1954"

Best regards Doug


----------

